# Marion County Hunt Club  989 Acres



## Mad Racks (Jul 24, 2005)

*Marion County Hunt Club  989 Acres  looking for members.*

If you are responsible, ethical and/or family-oriented then your the sportman for us. Limited openings in this QDM Club. Deer, turkey,other small game and fishing. Property is pines,hardwoods, creeks and beaver ponds. Located just 7 miles south of Buena Vista, Ga. on Hwy 41. Membership  $600.00. 
For more imfomation call between 7 & 10 pm, ask for         Madison  706-681-3203.


8-8-2005 We still need members. Food plots being turned. New ones being marked, cut and turned. Season opens soon. Call or pm your # and come take a look , get in on the ground floor of a great and growing club. Only 4 openings left. Hurry season opens soon. Good luck and great hunting.


----------



## DC-08 (Jul 24, 2005)

Did Marion co. pass the hunt camp ordinance last fall? If so do you know the guidelines?

       DC


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 24, 2005)

DC, I have not heard of this and I will check.


Mad Racks


----------



## DC-08 (Jul 25, 2005)

I found some old threads on here talking about it coming to a vote last nov. But it did not have the outcome.
DC


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 2, 2005)

DC,I have not been able to find anything on hunt camp vote, still checking. Good news about our club is were starting to get new members and last week we turned ground on 8 food plots. In the next few weeks we will add 4 to 6 more plots. Looking forward to a good season. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 8, 2005)

Still need 4  members. Looking for ones that will help out with plots, roads and trails. O also ones that hunt!!!!


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 15, 2005)

bumppppp!


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 18, 2005)

Property looking great! Come see for yourself. Call or pm # and set a weekend time and date.


----------



## Non-Typical (Aug 18, 2005)

How long have you had the lease, how many members? Give me a little more info I may have 4 members for you.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 22, 2005)

Did PH test this past weekend , 6 to 6.2 looking great. Doing fert. test next weekend. WE still have openings. COME, LOOK, JOINE and INJOY.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 26, 2005)

Putting fert. in groound this weekend and planting next weekend. Still have openings and still showing, call or pm to set day & time.
Looking forward to a great year.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for your PM's. Looking forward to meeting.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 5, 2005)

Only 2 openings left, hurry and get yours soon.

PM your # for more info.


----------



## fasn8nmom (Sep 5, 2005)

A little on the camping situation-
I don't think Marion passed the no-camping thing but; there is a GREAT campground right outside of Buena Vista. 
Counry Acres i think is the name of it. Gary the owner has full hook-ups including sewer as well as a shower house. He lives in a home on the property so he can oversee your belongings while you are away. He also has a target range and a deer cleaning station. Great guy.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for info. Also we still have 2 openings . PM for more info.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## DC-08 (Sep 17, 2005)

Has it rained any since labor day? How are your plots making it in the dry weather? We planted on 9-3 just north of Buena Vista.

DC


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 18, 2005)

DC,
No rian for weeks. Started planting  9-3 also and plotmaster wheel berrings tore up and fell off. Glad this happened, what we did get done is buring up. WE NEED RAIN BAD. Fixed wheel and will plant agin as soon as we get some RAIN, RAIN, RAIN.


----------



## EON (Sep 18, 2005)

Same question, how long of a drive is it from columbus?


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 18, 2005)

EON,
45 min. drive from Cols.- Victory Dr/280 E through Ft. Benning left on Hwy 26 go pass 4 Winds Rest. or stop and get there noted Ranger Burg. and continue on 26 to Buena Vista, Ga. at trafic light turn right on Hwy 41 S then just 7 miles to property behind saw mill. Great piece of land, surrounded by crop land.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 22, 2005)

Only 2 openings now.


----------



## 300win (Oct 22, 2005)

Do you still have openings?


----------



## 300win (Oct 24, 2005)

Are there still openings, looking for better set-up than what currently hunting.


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 25, 2005)

300WIN,

Sent you PM.


----------

